# when did your cervix ripen?



## mommy2be (Mar 6, 2004)

Hello, I am currently pregnant with our first baby. At my doctors visit today, she said my cervix was softening. I know that your cervix ripens before labor, but I was wondering if anyone knows how long before labor it starts to ripen? Like three months, three weeks, three days? Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks so much!


----------



## anothermama (Nov 11, 2003)

with my daughter mine softened up a bit about a month and a half before she came.......I was effaced to 75% FOREVER it seemed like.

I'm 32 weeks ish now and I'm going to have them check just for kicks next time I go to see my midwives in a couple weeks.


----------



## copslass (Apr 19, 2003)

Having a vaginal exam is like looking into a crystal ball... it really doesn't tell you anything at all about when labor might begin, or how "easy" or fast it might go.

I declined any internal exams at all with my last pg.

I have *never shown any signs of impending labor cervically (is that a word? lol.) My first two births ended up on the OR unnecessarily. With my third, no cervical changes even in early labor. He was OP, and took three days of active labor to make his appearance (vbac.) My fourth, no signs at all at an exam at 42.5 weeks, I went into labor a few hours later, and she was born *easily a mere 8 hours later!

This last time, as I said, I just declined altogether.

I've actually heard of cesareans being scheduled after mothers have been told by doctors that the baby wasn't engaged, long, thick, hard cervix, and that baby was obviously not going to ever come out the vagina. Poppycosh! Again, an internal exam has NO bearing on how soon or easily your baby will come.

Try not to stress, your baby will come will he/she is ready, whether or not a doctor says so.


----------



## mommy2be (Mar 6, 2004)

thanks for your replies.....my doctor routinely checks me every week b/c i have an incompetent cervix and delivered my first baby at 21 weeks gestation. i am currently thirty weeks and my cervix has been rapidly changing. she checks me because i have a cerclage in place, so she wants to make sure it is still strong. i have had numerous complications this pregnancy, and am working on my fourth month of strict bedrest. this was the first visit where my cervix was starting to ripen, i was just curious if anyone had any ideas on how long it could be before labor. my cervix has shortened as much as possible, being held up by the stitch only now. i would much rather not be checked ever! im jealous of those who can do that!
anyways, i just kind of wanted to give a brief explanation so people didnt think i was crazy for being checked at thirty weeks. i have been checked weekly for the past fifteen weeks, now that sounds crazy! anyways, thanks again for your replies. it is comforting to know that it may be a long time before labor actually begins!


----------

